# Purple Tree Python!!!



## DragonKeeper (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is a Purple Tree Python and a Green Bredli!

PhotoShopping is fun 

Now I feel like god creating new species!!!


----------



## horsenz (Mar 31, 2007)

very good


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2007)

i'll give you $500 for the purple


----------



## martyn_tann (Mar 31, 2007)

lol. nicely done. the gtp could almost pass as a real one. exotic morph lol.


----------



## michael555 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice your pretty good at photoshop


----------



## DragonKeeper (Mar 31, 2007)

.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Mar 31, 2007)

Jackie Chan is a Sith Lord.


----------



## wardy (Mar 31, 2007)

Wanna write up a tut on how to do morphs? iv tryed so many tuts and they all just suck and u end up with a cruddy looking hacked up pic


----------



## horsenz (Mar 31, 2007)

oh your so good at this... can you morph my baby in to something cute? ( not that i think you can get much cuter)
View attachment 14679


----------



## DragonKeeper (Mar 31, 2007)

.


----------



## Chris89 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice Purple GTP, except for the spot of green that you missed


----------



## spencer (Mar 31, 2007)

yea nice job lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 31, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> Nice Purple GTP, except for the spot of green that you missed



i cant see it.


----------



## horsenz (Mar 31, 2007)

cool.... thank you very much... that turned out good!!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 31, 2007)

i'll take that PTP since thats my favourite colour..


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 31, 2007)

i'll take that PTP since thats my favourite colour..


----------

